# Toy poodle coat change?



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a cute girl! Beautiful coat in that photo that I can see. I have Standards so really cant say about the Toys but I know our Toy folks will chime in and help you out. I think they all do go through some sort of coat change no matter the size. How badly depends on the dog. My girl Stella started coat change at 10 months and really did not finish until she was about 2yrs old. I can tell you the matts formed right before my eyes most days! I ended up having to clip her a lot shorter than I ever wanted to to help us through it all. She was not liking being groomed and I didn't want her to not enjoy the special time we spend together. As soon as I stopped pulling on all those matts she loved being brushed again.


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

I have a 10 months old toy poodle. We brush him almost everyday and his fur was always very fluffy. At about 9 months, I noticed his hair started to clump together and turn to strands of wavy curls. When we brush him with the slicker there's a lot more hair on the brush. His fur isn't as soft as before either. I think he's going through his coat change?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My tpoo Beatrice started her coat change, well the worst bit, at 10 1/2 months, she is the only poodle pup that I have had that has had a proper curly coat. I ended up bathing her once a week from mid Feb to when it was warm enough to shave her down. Hees lasted awhile because Pia, my other current pup they are 27 weeks spread in age, started her brief (well I felt it was) coat change. 

Pia has a thick wavy coat where as Beatrice has a thick dense coarse curly coat..

Here is a link to my questions and answers I got regarding Beatrice's coat change.
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/141594-coat-change-what-can-i-do.html


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I didn't really notice Poppy's coat change, but she is a dark apricot and much of her coat has stayed quite soft even as an adult. Frequent, regular brushing and combing right down to the skin is the answer, along with keeping the coat short. When it comes to trimming her body hair I would look at photos of poodle clips, choose one you like that would suit her, and start working towards it - but remember that it is much easier to keep short hair tangle and mat free than long hair!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

My late tpoo had fine hair and didn't really go through much of a coat change. I have mpoo (but her dad was a toy) and boy is she ever going through a coat change!!:afraid:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Do toy poodles go through coat change? Boy, do they ever! If you want to know how I really feel about coat change which in Matisse's case dragged on for a long time, see the following links. He use to show and I forget when it started to get really hard to maintain but maybe 7 months or so and on. And on. And on. He got his championship when he was about 7 months and when turned a year, went into a continental clip. He would still knot up easily. I mean you couldn't breath on him or he'd get a tangle. I spent at least an hour every evening, taking out 14 or 15 rubber bands from his head hair, which was VERY long and then brushing and combing and picking apart little spider web beginnings of tangles. Then putting all the bands back in again. He was just a little short of getting his grand champion when his leg went bad. After months of seeing if it would be okay and taking rest, I finally decided it was not worth the hassle to me. The tangles were something else again. 

Maurice was in a regular pet type clip and his hair isn't nearly as dense as Matisse's so he was no problem as long as I brushed/combed him thoroughly every day. 

So here are some links to show you how I felt about coat change. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/142506-i-just-couldnt-take-anymore.html

It's funny when I skimmed some of that...how I was so nervous to cut off his ear hair. Then one day I decided to try it and I love it on both Matisse and Maurice. Here's what happened next: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/190745-matisse-before-after.html

So the moral of this story is, if you're not planning on conformation showing, cut it off! lol. That is, unless you like tedious, annoying brushing, combing, picking work that isn't much fun for the dog when it lasts for so long, not to mention the length of time it takes to dry them. But then, maybe your dog won't get as bad as Matisse and some others. I guess their coats kind of vary a little.

But you could try it and see how things go. And if you wind up doing a short clip, it does grow back. However, if you want to show conformation, some of the long parts would take a pretty long time to grow enough...like the head and neck area, ears etc. You can do pretty much anything you feel like. It all just keeps growing and growing. If you wait and the body hair gets too long you can cut it off a little later. Meanwhile the legs will probably be catching up. Or you can cut her down now and see how you like her in a more evened out length. It doesn't much matter...just however you like. Your girl is adorable and it looks like she has nice hair.


----------

